# Dslr @35-50k



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2012)

My sis want to buy a DSLR. need a semi prof. one, just for beginner's ! where can i get a fair and best deal (range 35 k-50k !). Also, tell me should go for Canon or Nikon?
people told me about NikonD3100 ,
Canon600D,
Canon1100D
also a good lens with the camera, least- 18-105mm.
I NEED IT AS FOR MY SIS COURSE REQUIRES! i have no clue, please help! asap!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2012)

hmm u have a good budget...neglect d3100,d3200 and 1100d

the target DSLRs should be d5100 or 550D

I would say go to shop and try both in hands..take ur sister with u as she will be using it...check the grip,weight etc..

u can go for D5100 with 18-105mm or a 550d with 18-135mm ...both will fall in ur budget

if u are ok with 2 lens combo which will produce better results then get 18-55-55-200mm for nikon and 18-55 55-250mm combo for canon


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok.. thanks
BTW acc. to you which is better?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2012)

actually both of them r good....D5100 is newer then 550D soo its low light performance is better like ISO...D5100 have better grip...

but maybe girls would like 550D..its light in weight, easier interface 

what exactly she will be using it for ...what type of pics she will take...ask her and confirm


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 2, 2012)

D5100 will be much better.
It accquires its sensor form its big brother D7000.
D5100 is known for its exceptionaly good noise performance and sensor clearity.

I suggest you go for that!


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> actually both of them r good....D5100 is newer then 550D soo its low light performance is better like ISO...D5100 have better grip...
> 
> but maybe girls would like 550D..its light in weight, easier interface
> 
> what exactly she will be using it for ...what type of pics she will take...ask her and confirm


She is in Fashion communication, it is in her course.  So, I think she will be taking all type of photos.
Also she is learning so she requires a Camera which is not the easiest but has all the features.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2012)

by easy i mean user interface is better in canon

I think for now go for d5100 with 18-105mm ...but i am sure she will require a nice flash , umbrella, tripod and accessories like those


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

Think about D5100.
Choice priority should be: D5100 > 550D.
For beginners, 5100 would be more user friendly.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok will look forward to 5100
Also what about 600D?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2012)

600D is an slight upgrade from 550D but mostly on video front...no  much changed on pic quality or features


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok.. Thanks for help
will be buying DSLR at the end of this month


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2012)

I just came to know a bit advanced feature 600d have...maybe we dont use it for daytoday purpose but for fashion photography it may be useful

The feature is flash commander, it can activate multiple flash together wirelessly without additional equipments ...although flash should have that feature too...but its still a great feature for lightning setups


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 5, 2012)

i am getting 600D with 18-135mm lens for 63k here. and with 18-55mm for 46k.
for nikonD5100 they are costing me 37k with18-55mm lens

 how does each type of lens depend on the kind of pictures to be shot... 
and tell me if online deals are cheaper?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice price for d5100 ...

there r many kind of lenses like macro, prime or fixed focus, zoom etc


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2012)

New Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera + EF 18-55mm IS Lens + 4GB | eBay

New Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera + EF 18-135mm IS Lens + 4GB | eBay

Canon EOS 550D DSLR Camera EF S18-55mm IS Lens+2Years Manufacturer Warranty | eBay

Just a little more you could get this...
New Nikon DSLR Camera D7000 Black + 18-105mm VR Kit Lens+4GB+Carry Case | eBay


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

Before buying any lens,better go to some shop and see difference between 18-55 mm and 18-135 mm.Based on usage you will understand which lens is better for your task.

You should buy 50mm prime lens too.

if requirement is for taking photographs of models on ramp ,18-135 mm might be little short.
if she needs to take photograph of fashion accessories 18-55 mm and 50 mm should be good enough.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2012)

@mastervk I think initially he should buy D5100 and normal kit like 18-105 

no use buying a 50mm at start when u have not even handled 18-55.

I really think a good flash should be next in the list...she will need a whole light setup in future


----------



## mastervk (Jun 7, 2012)

@sujoy
I am fan of 50 mm lens.It has such high quality and its also quite cheap (around rs 6000).I have observed that most of the time i am shooting using nifty fifty.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2012)

really  but i too have that 50mm and since it does not autofocus on my D3100 i dont use it much...
if he gets a D5100 then he will have to spend 12000 for afs 50mm 1.8G 

I didnt like it much and feels its just too tight, it becomes around 80mm on our DSLR...I want a 35mm which will be around 50mm at our DSLR


----------



## mastervk (Jun 7, 2012)

@Sujoy 
if he buys Canon the lens will auto focus 
18-135mm will be good start and as you have posted earlier he might require flash and other accessories...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2012)

bro u r right about 50mm focusing on canon but D5100 is a slightly better low light performer then 550D ...i think he will be happy with nikon 18-105 afs vr

also nikon 18-105 cost 15k and canon 18-135 cost around 20k

ultimately his full budget will be finished by this and he will have to save for next thing ...

but what I think the next purchase should be 
1.flash
2.tripod
3. 50mm
4. more light setups


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> but what I think the next purchase should be
> 1.flash
> 2.tripod
> 3. 50mm
> 4. more light setups


there is a studio in her college.  All the accessories are available there.
BTW which lens should i get? Have no idea.. 
Will 18-55mm would be enough? If not what are the limitations ?


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

Nilesh, 
Her faculties/class mates can give suggestions/opinions on what she needs to have. You and your sister can ask them and they can guide you. Then you can figure out what your sister need and afford at this point.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2012)

yup nac have a good point.

u can ask them what all she need in near future or this sem


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2012)

Bought 5100 with 18-55mm the day before yesterday 
It's lighter than expected.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

I couldn't resist replying to this, though its now irrelevent.



Spoiler






sujoyp said:


> but maybe girls would like 550D..its light in weight, easier interface



DUDE! Nobody, not even a girl (ok exceptions allowed if the girl's name is J.Beiber) would buy a DSLR for being "easy to carry" or "looking good". Those types would go for high end point and shoots. Atleast, no girl I know who ever wanted a DSLR (wanting a DSLR normally indicates a budding interest in serious photography) put those parameters into the equation. Stop being sexist bro


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

^ LOL

Still if she hates the Nikon, try this
[YOUTUBE]pwZ_RleZ9Bw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Still if she hates the Nikon, try this


She never hated nikon


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Hehe kidding bro


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

congrats for the purchase

and i agree to those comments but still nikon produces a pink dslr


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanx 
BTW where can lean about basics of photography? Like how shutter speed, aperture, ISO affects the image? What is metering and exposure(how it brightens the image) ?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

There are lot of sites where you can learn about basics just google it...

This one will be fun to learn
Enjoy! Digital SLR camera


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

download The Digital Photography Book - Scott Kelby Volume 1-3 pdf  ....its the simplest book i have seen


----------

